# Pakete einer IP abfangen/blockieren



## nicok (10. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab den Thread hier einfach mal in "Hosting & Webserver" reingeschmissen da ich denk dass ich hier am meisten Hilfe finde.

So unzwar möchte ich Pakete einer bestimmten IP-Adresse blockieren bevor die Anwendung (an welche diese Pakete gedacht sind) diese erhält und verarbeiten kann.

Verwende WinXP.

Vllt kennt ja jemand ein Paar Tools oder Tipps


----------



## merzi86 (10. September 2008)

Ein "Tool" kennst du warscheinlich auch nennt sich Firewall.
Eine sehr gute ist die Comodo Firewall, diese ist allerdings nur auf Englisch erhältlich und für Anfänger nicht geeignet.
Weiss ja nicht wie dein Wissensstand in bezug auf Computer und Netzwerke ist.


----------



## nicok (10. September 2008)

Kann man dort auch bestimmte IPs blockieren?
Also nichtnur Ports?

Firwalls nutz ich komm.


----------



## merzi86 (11. September 2008)

Ja mit der kann man anhand der IP, IP-Bereiche, IP-Adress Maske, Hostnamen und Mac-Adresse Rechner blocken.


----------



## nicok (11. September 2008)

merzi86 hat gesagt.:


> Ja mit der kann man anhand der IP, IP-Bereiche, IP-Adress Maske, Hostnamen und Mac-Adresse Rechner blocken.





Wow hab die PF gerade angeschaut und so viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Super danke!


----------

